
Ask HN: How to find a part-time programming job? - Thoraway1
I&#x27;m currently looking for a new job. Right now I work full-time in an office, and I&#x27;m hating the lack of time I have.
I can afford my expenses with a part time job since I split my rent with another engineer. I&#x27;d love to have some more free time to work on some side projects to eventually run my own business, and really just to de-stress.<p>I&#x27;m a game developer, and I&#x27;ve only worked here for a year and a half, but I look like I&#x27;ve aged 5 years since I started here.<p>So anyone have any recommendations on how to find a part-time engineering job? Remote is preferable but I&#x27;ve never worked remote before so I know that might be hard to find for myself.<p>I can&#x27;t seem to find many jobs online that I&#x27;d like to work for...would be great to have benefits too, but I know that&#x27;s rare for part time employees in the US.<p>(I am in the US by the way)
======
bbody
I have worked part-time as a dev in the past but I essentially went from full-
time to 3 days a week in the same company. I only did it for a short time. A
lot of people warned me that sometimes companies and coworkers will expect you
to do the same amount of work in the reduced hours, I think it is rarer in
places that are used to people working part-time.

~~~
Thoraway1
Yeah...that's what I'm trying to avoid, and why I probably don't want to just
go part time at my current job.

